# lawnmowers and panels



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that panel pull start or electric start?

Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> Is that panel pull start or electric start?
> 
> Pete


Pull..........:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

dafuq?


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

How much HP does that puppy got?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, at one time it was guns, fuses, panels, starters, and safety switches.



















From this thread


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Tractors and breakers*

:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

whadda buncha farmboys!.....~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Zog said:


> :whistling2:


Oh how I miss the old A-C 2300 volt rotary throw starters


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zog said:


> :whistling2:


 Yeah, but that's goofy the other way around: They're actually a big name in hydroelectric turbine generators, so it's not surprising they have switchgear. It is surprising they also make tractors. :laughing:

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, but that's goofy the other way around: They're actually a big name in hydroelectric turbine generators, so it's not surprising they have switchgear. It is surprising they also make tractors. :laughing:
> 
> -John


They started out as an agriculture machinery maker.

One of my uncles owned a Allis Chamers tractor dealership way back. The first motirized things I drove where AC tractors.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The first motirized things I drove where AC tractors.


Oh crap, how much of the state was still standing after that? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Oh crap, how much of the state was still standing after that? :laughing:






:laughing:

I was under 10 when dad and his brother had me running a good size front end loader backhoe. 

They grew up on a farm and had been running tractors from about 6 or 7.

But to answer your questin it was all still standing. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> They started out as an agriculture machinery maker.
> 
> One of my uncles owned a Allis Chamers tractor dealership way back. The first motirized things I drove where AC tractors.


 I'll compromise: It's also surprising they make switchgear. In short, _everything _Allis Chalmers does is surprising. 

-John


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who knew?


Looks like an ATS.

Curious about location. What's with those loose 90's in the background and what are the turnbuckles for? Thanks


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have see fire pumps (with detroit diesel engines) made by Colt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Looks like an ATS.
> 
> Curious about location. What's with those loose 90's in the background and what are the turnbuckles for? Thanks


Its a water tower that also has a cell antenna on it, which was why I was there. It is, in fact, an ATS. Theres was also a briggs genny there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

And yes, I know its wired wrong...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Its a water tower that also has a cell antenna on it, which was why I was there. It is, in fact, an ATS. Theres was also a briggs genny there.
> 
> View attachment 19514
> 
> ...


Oh that is an ugly POS.


----------

